# Tape Measure Recs?



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

Hey all, been awhile since I've been on the boards, hope everything's good with everyone! Can't help but think that the good juju from some folks on here carried over as I was out of work for awhile and really struggling, but in July found a solid gig doing finish work for a great contractor who's been keeping me busy since then. You guys know who you are -- big thanks!

Anyway onto my question. I've been burning through tape measures and need a new rec. In the past year or so I've run through a DeWalt 30', Fatmax Autolock 25, and two Stabila's. The Stabila's were especially disappointing given my faith in the brand. As a carpenter I don't expect these things to last me a year, but I'm easy on my tools and would expect my tapes to last a little longer than 3 mos. average.

I don't need crazy standout (a legit 8-9' I'd be happy with) or silly features, though I'm certainly open to innovation. Things I would like are fractional measurements, a casing that can withstand a fall (none of my old tapes did, and I never dropped any from 8' ladders or anything like that), and a nice grime resistant blade that isn't gonna slice my finger off. 

What do you guys use and like, besides the old standby's like the Stanley Powerlock? Anyone use the Swanson Savage or Klein? So let's hear 'em! Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used to use Stanley Fat Max*

They are fairly heavy and "fat" who woulda thought?

I am now using Komelon Stainless Steel 25 ft. I like 'em. :yes:

Will stand out to 7 ft plus... with 3/4" wide blade.

http://www.amazon.com/Komelon-SS116...67085&sr=8-14&keywords=komelon+measuring+tape


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The majority of the Harbor Freight free tape measures are good. I think I have about ten of them and only one is really bad. I have one that's off about a 64th but the other eight or so that I have are as accurate as any tape measures I've ever had. I check them first against the cast top of my table saw and see if they are 27". 

I otherwise I prefer Stanley tapes.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had many tape measures over the years and cannot think of a one that was not OK for wood work. Would not be good for a machine shop, but plenty good for wood working. I would not "rec" (I assume you mean recommend) one over another.

George


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. A carpenter I work with just gave me one of those free Harbor Freight tapes. It should suffice for the time being until I can find a nice replacement. Seems weird putting so much thought into such a simple and non exciting tool but I spend too much time using them not to. I have seen that Komeleon with the steel blade, it looked and felt pretty nice. George, yup, I meant "recommendations".


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I had to have tapes for my carpentry students, about 50. School boys can destroy anything and the resupply budgets are tight. I've bought almost every brand over the years and nothing compares, stands up or is used by more folks in the field than the Stanley Powerlocks. I buy the 33-425s, no Fat Max or smaller versions. The belt clip works easily, the blade lock is easy to use, the tape is easy to see, always consistent from one to another, minimum weight and size for the capacity, nice when squeezing around the job and you won't have to buy a new one for years. On the job site, if you work sharing measurements, everyone verifies that their tapes match in the morning. Usually it's just a slight bend on the end hook of the blade from dropping, easy to fix. When someone has a mongrel tape and the lines run off, they aren't allowed to make measurements, and get their chops busted all day, heh, heh.


----------



## chad.haning1 (Oct 19, 2015)

We use the Milwaukee tapes at work now real nice heavy duty design Also compact and fairly light weight.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I use Stanley Power Locks. I did some consulting engineering for Stanley in New Britain CT where they make them and was very impressed with their commitment to quality and accuracy.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

We used to use the Stanley power locks when I was in sheet metal fabrication back in the day (70's) and they held up well.
We would check it against a 12" Brown and Sharpe rule once a month and adjust the hook if needed.
You learn to always put some drag on the tape (with your finger) the last few inches upon closure to save wear and tear on the hook. 
I've a few different brands for home/hobby use but still go for the Stanley power locks.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

25 foot Stanly Power Lock for trim---the thin case allows you to get close to the work--

3 months is not bad for trim work---once the tip is bent, the tool is no longer accurate.

You may be hoping for to much----it is a measuring tool and will need replacing when it gets out of wack.


----------



## LostHasher (Oct 14, 2015)

TimeTurnsElastic said:


> though I'm certainly open to innovation. Things I would like are fractional measurements, a casing that can withstand a fall


I have a Lufkin self-centering tape that I keep around only for those "I hate math" moments. Measurements are down to 32nd's for the non-centering side. Hard plastic case makes me worried about dropping it.

I'm currently testing various sizes of Komelon Self-Lock... 25', 16' and 12'. Now that I've been using a self-locking blade, I'm going to have a tough time going back. The Komelon's feel solid, retract confidently, and the rubberized coverings take abuse. The metal blade is coated nicely, but it seems to be getting dinged too easily, and the standout sucks.


----------

